# Es befindet sich kein Datenträger im Laufwerk. Bitte legen sie einen Datenträger in Laufwerk A:ein.



## Chris_Ti (20. Januar 2014)

*Es befindet sich kein Datenträger im Laufwerk. Bitte legen sie einen Datenträger in Laufwerk A:ein.*

Ich habe meine MPC-Software von AKAI neu installiert. Jedes mal beim öffnen der Datei kommt die Fehlermeldung ,,Es befindet sich kein Datenträger im Laufwerk. Bitte legen sie einen Datenträger in Laufwerk A:ein.´´ Komischerweise kann dieses Fenster nach dem fünften oder sechsten mal ,, Abbrechen,, drücken schließen und die Software startet automatisch ganz normal hoch. Eigentlich macht Sie dass auch ohne diese Fehlermeldung. Kann mir bitte einer helfen . Ich habe die Software schon das dritte mal komplett neu installiert . Die Fehlermeldung kommt aber trotzdem.

Für eine Lösung des Problems gibt es einen ,,Daumen hoch``!!!


----------



## Kotor (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Es befindet sich kein Datenträger im Laufwerk. Bitte legen sie einen Datenträger in Laufwerk A:ein.*

Hi,

ich versuche mich mal daran ... 

1.) Welches Betriebssystem ?
2.) startest du das Programm automatisch mit Windows ? 
3.) Starte mal die EXE direkt im Ordner, aus dem Ordner in dem es sich installiert hat.
4.) das ganze am Besten als Administrator (falls Win7/8)
5.) falls du eine Verknüpfung startest, check mal in den Eigenschaften ob irgendwelche Start-Parameter eingetragen sind 
6.) deinstalliere alles wieder und führe das Setup als Administrator aus
7.) Vielleicht findest irgendeine INI 
8..) MPC-Software von AKAI kenn ich nicht 

kotor


----------



## Chris_Ti (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Es befindet sich kein Datenträger im Laufwerk. Bitte legen sie einen Datenträger in Laufwerk A:ein.*

1.) Welches Betriebssystem ? - Windows 8.1 Enterprise
2.) startest du das Programm automatisch mit Windows ? -Ja ich installiere es in D anstelle von C und erstelle das Desktop Icon , ab da an nur noch mit dem Icon .
3.) Starte mal die EXE direkt im Ordner, aus dem Ordner in dem es sich installiert hat. -´Habs versucht , ohne Erfolg !
4.) das ganze am Besten als Administrator (falls Win7/8) - gesagt getan nichts passiert.
5.) falls du eine Verknüpfung startest, check mal in den Eigenschaften ob irgendwelche Start-Parameter eingetragen sind - damit kenn ich mich nicht so aus.
6.) deinstalliere alles wieder und führe das Setup als Administrator aus - gesagt getan . nichts ist passiert.
7.) Vielleicht findest irgendeine INI - was ist das ?
8..) MPC-Software von AKAI kenn ich nicht -Die Software hierzu : Akai Pro MPC - MPC Renaissance, MPC Studio, MPC Fly, MPC Software, iMPC


Vielen Dank für  deinen Versuch !


----------



## Chris_Ti (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Es befindet sich kein Datenträger im Laufwerk. Bitte legen sie einen Datenträger in Laufwerk A:ein.*

Problem gelöst . Ich hab die Software nochmal und nochmal neu de/installiert. Ohne Erfolg. Treiber hin und her de/installiert. Nix.

Dann nach einem aktuellen Update des Treibers und einen Neustart .-.-.-.-.-.TADAA.-.-.-.-.-.-Normales hochfahren der Software. 

Also ich denke es lag komplett an dem aktuellen Update . 

Also bis demnächst!!


----------

